# Copy/Paste not working to my FreeBSD vncserver



## dcole (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello,

I have a FreeBSD 9 box that is running a vncserver so I can connect to it from my OSX client. 

For some reason, even though in vnc viewer I have selected to share clipboard, I am unable to paste from the OSX client to the freebsd vnc session.

It seems like when you google this a bunch of linux people talk about using vncconfig, but I dont see that anywhere on the system. Is there anything else I can try?

Thanks


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 9, 2012)

dcole said:
			
		

> It seems like when you google this a bunch of linux people talk about using vncconfig, but I dont see that anywhere on the system.


vncconfig is a component of net/vnc.


----------

